# New 7" Fire HDX?



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Any idea if there will be a revamped HDX 7" Fire released this year? I love my 8.9 2013 HDX but a recent hand injury makes a smaller tablet easier to hold. Wondering if I should wait if a new version is due? Thanks in advance! 

Susie


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, nobody who knows can tell you!

My personal guess is that there will probably be one. But I wouldn't expect it before Christmas shopping season. Most of the upgrades to tablets now are pretty incremental, not something that is a quantum leap ahead. Do you do high powered gaming or work where a faster tablet would help you out? If not, improvements are likely to be "features" that may or may not actually be useful to you. For instance, I wouldn't give ten cents to add the Firefly capability Amazon is so proud of to a tablet. On the other hand, I have found the Mayday help feature convenient a couple of times, and I am sure it is a godsend to many people.

Do speed/memory upgrades and possible new features outweigh losing six months of use of a tablet that doesn't stress your hand so much?


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you so much, HC! I hadn't looked at it from that perspective and that helps a great deal. The only improvement that would really influence my decision would be increased battery life. The battery on 8.9 HDX compared to a new Samsung 8.4 tab S is actually better, but they probably couldn't improve that too much without increasing the weight. And that would defeat the purpose, lol!

Susie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking at what they offer currently . . . the "Fire HD 7" is 'new' as of last fall as is the "Fire HDX 8.9".  The "Kindle Fire HDX" is one year old, technology wise; it was new in 2013.

Given that, I won't be surprised if the "Kindle Fire HDX" goes away and there is offered a new "Fire HDX 7" And the current Fire HD 7 may go away altogether. Or the HD 6 may.

Or maybe I'm all wet.   But it seems to me that, currently, you pay over $200 for the larger screen . . . sure you get an extra camera with it, but if all you want is the extra camera, and don't need the super high resolution, the HD 7 would fit the bill. The other 'features' of the larger size are incremental improvements.

I'm with Claw that MayDay is a very good feature to have, though . . . I've used it once and it worked great.  I also use the Firefly thing occasionally, (I have the 2013 version of the Kindle Fire HDX 8.9) to figure out who that guy is who I half recognize in the old series I'm watching. But it's almost as fast to go straight to IMDB and do the search manually.  And I don't carry that device around to scan things I might see and want to buy . . . . .


----------



## Molly Tomorrow (Jul 22, 2014)

Both the HDX and the 8.9 have been _heavily_ discounted in the UK recently. This coupled with the fact that they missed out on updates last year makes me think we have to be due for some new high spec Fires soon. Although they might not be replacements, but a different line entirely. Who knows.

All I know is I'm annoyed I missed out on the 8.9. I love my HDX, but my eyesight is terrible and I can't play Heathstone on a 7" screen


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm confused. I am looking into possibly upgrading to a new Fire 7" tablet because my current tablet doesn't support the Tablo app (it is a Kindle Fire HD 7" - the model before the HDX's came out). When I look at the current HDX product (clicking the link for FireHDX in the Fire Tablets top menu), the product listing says:

*Kindle Fire HDX 7", HDX Display, Wi-Fi, 16 GB - Includes Special Offers (Previous Generation - 3rd) *

Is there a more current version somewhere that I can't find or that is out of stock? Or is this an indication that there might be a new version coming out soon? Does anyone know why it says "Previous Generation - 3rd"?

Edited to Add: link to Fire HDX with this description: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BWYQ9YE/ref=ods_fs_ft


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Also: I can't seem to find any models other than the 16 GB. Which sounds like they are running the stock out before releasing a new model maybe?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have one of the 3rd generation HDX 7 Fires.  Amazon changed the way that the sales pages are set up for the tablets.  If you put one of the 16GB units in your cart, you'll have an opportunity to change the memory and decide about the "sponsored screensavers."
I haven't heard anything about a new version but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Andra said:


> Amazon changed the way that the sales pages are set up for the tablets. If you put one of the 16GB units in your cart, you'll have an opportunity to change the memory and decide about the "sponsored screensavers."


Thanks - that is good to know. It would be clearer if they removed the storage capacity from the description altogether (or listed all three options instead of one). I never would have guessed that I needed to add to the cart before selecting the option.

I am still leery of ordering one though. The wording makes me feel like I'd be ordering a legacy product that is about to be replaced/has been replaced. I guess I'll wait until the fall to see if something new is coming out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VondaZ said:


> I'm confused. I am looking into possibly upgrading to a new Fire 7" tablet because my current tablet doesn't support the Tablo app (it is a Kindle Fire HD 7" - the model before the HDX's came out). When I look at the current HDX product (clicking the link for FireHDX in the Fire Tablets top menu), the product listing says:
> 
> *Kindle Fire HDX 7", HDX Display, Wi-Fi, 16 GB - Includes Special Offers (Previous Generation - 3rd) *
> 
> ...


The Fire HDX in the 8.9 size is a newer generation device. Came out last fall. The "Kindle Fire HDX" in the 7" size is essentially the device introduced in Fall of 2013.

The other new devices introduced in 2014 were the improved Fire HD models, including the 6" model.

The difference bewteen the Fire HD 7" and the Kindle Fire HDX 7" is mostly in screen quality and processor speed, but either one is still probably a real step up from what you have. Scroll down the page and look at the comparison chart which indicates the sort of WiFi antenna, how much memory is available, etc. Go with the features that appeal to you more, even if it's the lower priced model.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

The note that it was a "previous generation" has been there for nine months since 2014 when the new HDX 8.9 came out, so I wouldn't take it as an imminent release thing.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Speaker-To-Animals said:


> The note that it was a "previous generation" has been there for nine months since 2014 when the new HDX 8.9 came out, so I wouldn't take it as an imminent release thing.


Thanks - that is helpful to know. I am mainly interested in getting the Tablo app on my tablet, but my current Fire is not compatible (probably the version of Android that is the problem). I can get it on my Fire Phone, but that screen is too small for me for most video. I am a little leery of buying a tablet that has been around for two years - not necessarily because of the hardware specs, but just that developers don't always develop for the older versions when they create something new, so I may be in this position again shortly. I will need to think on this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VondaZ said:


> Thanks - that is helpful to know. I am mainly interested in getting the Tablo app on my tablet, but my current Fire is not compatible (probably the version of Android that is the problem). I can get it on my Fire Phone, but that screen is too small for me for most video. I am a little leery of buying a tablet that has been around for two years - not necessarily because of the hardware specs, but just that developers don't always develop for the older versions when they create something new, so I may be in this position again shortly. I will need to think on this.


Of course I don't _know_. . . . but given that they did not 'refresh' the HDX 7 last fall, I think it's more likely than not that they will do so this fall.


----------

